# DNA Results are in! Guess the breed(s)!!!



## aprofetto (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay, we bought Zoe and was told she was a GSD / Golden Retriever mix. They parents weren't on site, but we fell in love with her and she wasn't in the best living conditions as a puppy.

Anyways, Zoe is a great puppy and we love her to bits. We were always curious what type of mix she was as we thought there was little chance of any golden retriever in her as she started growing. 

So we got a DNA test done!

I will show some pictures of her and I want everyone to try and guess the breed(s) that were found in her.

I will give you a hint, there was 4 breeds found, although I'm sure there is alot more breeds higher up in her bloodline.

There is also different levels of how prominent the breed is, but that may be too difficult to guess.

Okay, guess away, I'll release the results later! 

Good luck!

_Please do not comment if you do not believe in DNA tests, this post is just meant to be fun, not a debate on whether DNA tests are accurate, etc._


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Definitely shepherd..... with maybe collie of some sort..... other breeds hard to guess. she's cute!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

GSD and Rhodesian Ridgeback


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSD, Doberman, Keeshond and Hound?

hahahahaha!

She looks like my cousins Doberman/Keeshond mix!

She's very pretty!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I say GSD and lab, but I am stumped on the other two in her?????? She's really pretty though.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I am surprised that in your research you did not realize that the DNA test results are highly inaccurate. There have been many cases of people sending in dogs known to be purebred and it coming back as mixed or with completely different breeds than the dog is.

She is a very cute puppy, regardless of what she is.


----------



## aprofetto (Dec 30, 2010)

Good guesses... but I can't reveal anything yet, keep guessing!


----------



## aprofetto (Dec 30, 2010)

Rerun said:


> I am surprised that in your research you did not realize that the DNA test results are highly inaccurate. There have been many cases of people sending in dogs known to be purebred and it coming back as mixed or with completely different breeds than the dog is.
> 
> She is a very cute puppy, regardless of what she is.


As I said in the original post, the point of this thread is not to discuss thoughts on DNA tests but rather just to have fun.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Rerun said:


> I am surprised that in your research you did not realize that the DNA test results are highly inaccurate. There have been many cases of people sending in dogs known to be purebred and it coming back as mixed or with completely different breeds than the dog is.
> 
> She is a very cute puppy, regardless of what she is.


 
i have to agree with the DNA tests being inaccurate but its fun!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

aprofetto said:


> _Please do not comment if you do not believe in DNA tests, this post is just meant to be fun, not a debate on whether DNA tests are accurate, etc._


Reading fail, Rerun.

I vote GSD, Ridgeback, Lab, Wolf (and I pick wolf 1- hoping not, as I am against purpose-bred hybrids, 2- cause it would indeed be shocking)


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

If it was that important to the OP, perhaps it should not have been put in fine print. JMHO


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Given it's from a DNA test, I say GSD, border collie, Ibizian hound, golden?


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

How about GSD, Lab, rottweiler, and poodle! LOL The last two are just silly guesses since its hard to really tell. Either way...she is cute!


----------



## aprofetto (Dec 30, 2010)

Rerun said:


> If it was that important to the OP, perhaps it should not have been put in fine print. JMHO


My apologies, I will correct it.

EDIT: Nevermind, I can't edit the original post.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

For the record, I honestly didn't see it. I usually scan posts unless something needs every word read. Wasn't trying to be a turd to you by ignoring what you wrote aprofetto.


----------



## aprofetto (Dec 30, 2010)

Rerun said:


> For the record, I honestly didn't see it. I usually scan posts unless something needs every word read. Wasn't trying to be a turd to you by ignoring what you wrote aprofetto.


No, honestly, no harm done at all. Really its not a problem.

I am aware that DNA tests really aren't that accurate, but I thought it would be fun to do, it was cheap, only $50 or so and painless to the dog. Its just a cheek swab. 

You have to take the results with a grain of salt, especially when you see a couple of them.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

First of all, she is gorgeous 

I vote: GSD, Rhodesian Ridgeback, Golden and maybe Pitbull or Doberman....don't know....I'm curious!!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I know this is not related, but I wanted to say that is a great b-day date for Zoe-really easy to remember.:thumbup: I just noticed it on your signature.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Shep, collie, beagle, and husky! 

She is very pretty.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Shepherd for sure, maybe some, but the others I am clueless- do tell!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Out of curiosity, do you have to submit a photo of the dog or is it strictly DNA?
The reason I ask is I'd love be believe in them and would actually do one but only if they're not just guessing! LOL


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I really bite at this sort of thing, but I'll give it a whorl...GSD, Golden, Ridgeback, Dane.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

OK, to play your guessing game  I definitely see GSD, and I agree looks like ridgeback structure in the older photos.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Can we find out now? I leave in 10 minutes and I wont be able to find out what she is until tomorrow!

I cant wait that long! :crazy:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll go with.......... shep, beagle, lab, husky


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

okay for the sake of fun , I would say, based on her very straight front , straight pasterns, that there is some large terrier , maybe an Airedale type. I see hints of it in her head , short coupling , overall size. http://www.shawndee.ca/images/showwindlrg_2.jpg When police depts established k9 units in the late '80s , and GSD , and Dutch Shepherds ruled and Malinois were starting to infiltrate , I was asked to handle and prepare some Airedale, having been successful in Great Britain for police service . The Airedale available in North America , although bred or imported by a business man with vast resources , did not make the grade. Lovely dogs though. I know the head . The dogs I handled were not scissored or show cut . Some of the boxiness that you see is thanks to scissoring and styling.

Maybe some hound - like a fox hound , coat , tail, size , body proportions http://www.dogsindepth.com/hound_dog_breeds/images/american_foxhound_h02.jpg

Maybe some lab?

Maybe some GSD , but not necessarily so.

love games like this 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't see lab at all. 

Maybe GSD, Mal, Collie, Ridgeback?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm thinking boxer, golden, shepherd, beagle.


----------



## aprofetto (Dec 30, 2010)

Interesting thoughts so far.

When do you people want the results?


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Now! LOL


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Pattycakes said:


> Now! LOL


:wild:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Definately GSD with some Collie and Dane.


----------



## aprofetto (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay, I will release a breed every few minutes.

*RESULTS:*
1. German Shepherd (75% or more)
2.
3.
4.


----------



## aprofetto (Dec 30, 2010)

Hmm... maybe I should release one breed every day?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

aprofetto said:


> Hmm... maybe I should release one breed every day?


Tell us now please. I hate waiting.


----------



## AggieVet (Feb 25, 2011)

Ahhh gotta guess before you reveal it all!

GSD, malinois, rhodesian, collie


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't torture us! =)


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

My guess... Canis lupus domesticus. 

A cheek swab? hmmmm.... Wouldn't work on my Jakey... he mouths every
thing and everyone... God only knows what DNA would be found... I'd waste $50
only to find out my dog is a human/cow/nylabone/grass/squirrel/german shepherd hybrid.


----------



## aprofetto (Dec 30, 2010)

*RESULTS:*
1. German Shepherd (75% or more)
2. Great Dane (37% to 74%)
3.
4.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Great Dane? LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Ah, man I was going to say great dane, german shepherd, Pit, akita?lol


----------



## aprofetto (Dec 30, 2010)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Great Dane? LOL!!!!!!!!!!


Yes I know, LOL.

The best part? She's just over 30 lbs at 5 months of age.

Okay, more breeds being released soon!


----------



## aprofetto (Dec 30, 2010)

*RESULTS:*
1. German Shepherd (75% or more)
2. Great Dane (37% to 74%)
3. Parson Russell Terrier (10% to 20%)
4.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

aprofetto said:


> Yes I know, LOL.
> 
> The best part? She's just over 30 lbs at 5 months of age.
> 
> Okay, more breeds being released soon!


30 lbs at 5 months - she won't be very big.


----------



## aprofetto (Dec 30, 2010)

*RESULTS:*
1. German Shepherd (75% or more)
2. Great Dane (37% to 74%)
3. Parson Russell Terrier (10% to 20%)
4. Afghan Hound (10% to 20%)

Thats it folks! Thanks for playing along!

Like I said, I find some of the above results hard to believe, but hey, its all in good fun!


----------



## aprofetto (Dec 30, 2010)

Rerun said:


> 30 lbs at 5 months - she won't be very big.


I know, I assume she'll be close to 45-50lbs fully grown.

She really has the body of a full fledged mutt.


----------



## AggieVet (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow how weird! Very fun, thanks for sharing. Enjoy your puppy!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I wouldn't have guessed great dane, but I can see it in the face compared to this pup:
http://www.321dogs.com/pictures/great-dane-puppy.jpg


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh this was fun to read! What a cute German Dane Parson Hound you have there!!!


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

LOL 
My guess was GSD/Lab/Collie/Beagle.
Way off!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Whee! My guess was going to be GSD/Dane/Jack Russell/Lab.


----------



## firfly (Mar 6, 2011)

LOL.. still beautiful, best of luck with the pup, I raised danes for along time before getting into shepherds also a very loyal dog, should be awsome.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I really bite at this sort of thing, but I'll give it a whorl...*GSD*, Golden, Ridgeback, *Dane*.


 
I was half right! That's my luck, just like the lottery. I only get half of the numbers correct.....


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I wonder what the results would be if everyone on this board got their dogs DNA tested, whether they're PB or not. LOL Wonder what Ozzy would come up...

Pom/GSD/chow.... LOL


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> I wonder what the results would be if everyone on this board got their dogs DNA tested, whether they're PB or not. LOL Wonder what Ozzy would come up...
> 
> Pom/GSD/chow.... LOL



Gunner would be GSD/Dork/Goof


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh man I missed out! I was gonna guess GSD and Dane, those look like some long legs! Anyway what a cutie, enjoy!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Those sneaky stray Afghan Hounds are just all over the place aren't they! I swear I see one running loose like every day!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow what a combination...... lol. i'm curious what it would say if i did a DNA test for Shasta..... or Riley for that matter since he's the mix..... i think i know what i'm gonna try soon!!!!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Hm, so funny, because in your second photo, she is very similar looking to our GSD female pup...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't want to look at the last page. I was thinking about the image all afternoon and I would like to add Boxer . Now I will read all the posts from page two to six.
Carmen


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

okay so I saw the results. Keep the dog. Get your money back on the DNA test.
nice dog 
Carmen


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Someone should send the dna of a cat and see what breed dogs they come up with.


----------



## aprofetto (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies everyone! 

I'm tempted to do another DNA test for Zoe under a different name and see if they yield the same results.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

aprofetto said:


> Thanks for all the replies everyone!
> 
> I'm tempted to do another DNA test for Zoe under a different name and see if they yield the same results.


I think it was asked, but I don't recall if it was answered (and I'm too lazy at this point to re-read the whole thread lol).
Do you have to submit a picture?


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I see some Ridgeback, and dare I say: some great dane.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Those are interesting results. Just to give you an idea, I had my dog DNA tested. He's the black dog in my avatar. 

I didn't get any "hits" on the "main" catagory, but the test came back with:

1. Shih tzu
2. St. Bernard
3. Collie

Certainly has entertainment value, though.


----------



## aprofetto (Dec 30, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> I think it was asked, but I don't recall if it was answered (and I'm too lazy at this point to re-read the whole thread lol).
> Do you have to submit a picture?


Oops, you're right, it was asked.

Submitting a picture is optional because they put it on a certificate for you at the end.

They also ask you what breed(s) you think your dog may be. I just listed GSD as I had no other clue.

Honestly the breeds they came back with did throw me for a loop. But it is kind of fun above anything else, and the most important thing to me was it causes the dog no harm. Like I mentioned earlier, only a cheek swab.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

I only guest the GSD LOL !!!!!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

BlackPuppy said:


> Those are interesting results. Just to give you an idea, I had my dog DNA tested. He's the black dog in my avatar.
> 
> I didn't get any "hits" on the "main" catagory, but the test came back with:
> 
> ...


If that dog is a Shih tzu then I'm an alien!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

aprofetto said:


> *RESULTS:*
> 1. German Shepherd (75% or more)
> 2. Great Dane (37% to 74%)
> 3.
> 4.


LOL! You are already over 100%!


----------

